# P2450H und PS3 ?



## Killboy13 (16. Dezember 2009)

Hi, hat jemand den P2450H und eine PS3 dran angeschlossen?


Wie siehts aus? Zu Empfehlen? 


Das hab ich schon in einem anderen Thread gepostet, würde es gerne aber als Zitat hier auch einfügen, vllt. wisst ihr Leser dieses Threads es auch??? 



> Gibt es Unterschied zu einem 40 Zoll Fernseher - wenn ich Blu Ray Filme schaue? Also auf 1080p ?
> 
> Ich kaufe ihn mir, auch aus dem Grund, dass ich PC u. PS3 (!) an einem Bildschirm nutzen will. Wie schalte ich da zwischen um ?
> 
> ...


 
Das sind so die Fragen die mir offen sind


----------



## FortunaGamer (16. Dezember 2009)

Das sollte kein Problem sein ich habe meine PS3 an einem HP LP2475w angeschossen. Das Bild ist wie auf einem normalen Full HD Ferseher nur nicht so groß hat.


----------



## Wargrown (16. Dezember 2009)

Unterschied zu ner Röhre ist riesig, allein schon die Farben.

Der Monitor ist Klasse und da ne 360 dran geht dürfte die PS3 auch keine probleme bereiten.


----------



## Killboy13 (17. Dezember 2009)

Guten Tach 


mir ist grad was eingefallen ^^  Also ... ich will ja umbedingt die PS3 dran anschliessen. Gut soweit kein Problem und anscheinend ein super Full HD Bild! ABER


Ich habe nur solche "billigen" Lautsprecher, die am PC über dieses Grüne Kabel ( wie heißt das ??? ) angeschlossen sind. Wenn ich dann PS3 anschliesse, kommt ja kein Sound da der Monitor keine Lautsprecher hat. Was muss ich dann machen? Die PS3 hat ja keinen Soundanschluss oder? Also diese grüne Stockbox ^^



Würde bereit sein mir neue Boxen zu kaufen, 2.1 wäre echt super. Nicht zu teuer .... kennt ihr welche, die aber GANZ WICHTIG am PC UND an PS3 gleichzeitig angeschlossen werden können, nicht das ich immer rumstecken muss.


----------



## Spaiki (17. Dezember 2009)

Über dieses Problem hab ich auch schon nachgedacht. (Nein noch keine PS3 dran kommt aber hoffentlich bald)

Der 2450h hat einen Soundausgang wo du eine ganz normale 3,5 Kline ranhängen kannst. Musst also nur Monitor an Boxen anschließen - wenn du beides nicht immer unstecken willst gibts auch Y-Stecker.

Achja umschalten kannst du dirket am Monitor. Gibt ne Taste wo du die einzelnen Eingänge durchschaltest.


----------



## Killboy13 (17. Dezember 2009)

Sprich ich kann PS3 per HDMI an Monitor, und Boxen per NORMALEN (???) Audiokabel auch an den Monitor anschliessen? Dann kommt der Sound der PS3 auch durch die Boxen? Auch wenn die Boxen nicht direkt an der PS3 angeschlossen sind?


Y Stecker kosten nicht viel oder?


----------



## fac3l3ss (17. Dezember 2009)

Killboy13 schrieb:


> Sprich ich kann PS3 per HDMI an Monitor, und Boxen per NORMALEN (???) Audiokabel auch an den Monitor anschliessen? Dann kommt der Sound der PS3 auch durch die Boxen? Auch wenn die Boxen nicht direkt an der PS3 angeschlossen sind?
> 
> 
> Y Stecker kosten nicht viel oder?


Es sieht so aus:
PS3 mit HDMI -> P2450H <- 3,5 mm Klinkenstecker
Der P2450H hat selbst keine Boxen, aber er überträgt das HDMI-Audio auf den 3,5 mm Klinkenstecker, also ja.
(*FREU* Hab nach jahrelangem nur 19" zocken jetzt auch den P2450H)


----------



## Killboy13 (17. Dezember 2009)

Mein momentaner "alter" Acer 19 Zoller hat auch so einen Audioeinganng. Da steht "Audio IN - PC" Habe versucht die Boxen da dran zu schliessen, aber der PC erkennt das irgendwie nicht wirklich ... 


Aber, es funktioniert also so wie ihr gesagt habt ... 

Dann muss man ja nicht total viele Adapter usw. kaufen. Einfach die Boxen an den P2450H anschliessen  Supi ^^


Also hier sind die Anschlüsse des P2450H : http://www.imgbox.de/?img=r36387d157.jpg

Also muss ich dann die Boxen in das Grüne anstecken?


----------



## Spaiki (17. Dezember 2009)

Hab nochmal bei Samsung geschaut:

P2450H SyncMaster TFT Displays

Bei den Techs steht als Besonderheit 3,5 mm Audio Out - sollte also funzen. Und ja ist die Grüne 

Ein Y-Adapter ist echt nicht teuer. Gibt welche ab 0,99 Euro aber die für 5-10 Euro halten was länger 

Wenn du deine PS3 dran hast sag mal bescheid wie der Klang ist. Der Monitor wandelt ja das digital ins Analoge - da würde mich schon die Qualli mal interressieren.

Gruß Spaiki


----------



## Killboy13 (17. Dezember 2009)

Was soll die Umwandlung bedeuten? Schlecht? Besser?


----------



## fac3l3ss (17. Dezember 2009)

Killboy13 schrieb:


> Was soll die Umwandlung bedeuten? Schlecht? Besser?


Genau das will er (und ich) wissen, siehe letzte Frage.
Digital wird es unverändert übertragen, z.B. mit HDMI(+ Ton), DVI(-X)
Analog ist dagegen VGA, moderne GraKas haben ja 2x DVI(-X)


----------



## Spaiki (17. Dezember 2009)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Genau das will er (und ich) wissen, siehe letzte Frage.
> Digital wird es unverändert übertragen, z.B. mit HDMI(+ Ton), DVI(-X)
> Analog ist dagegen VGA, moderne GraKas haben ja 2x DVI(-X)


 
Naja war eher auf den Ton bezogen^^

Der Samsung Monitor bekommt ja Digitale Signale der PS3 und muss diese in Analoge Schwingungen umwandeln. Je nach Qualli des Analog-Digital-Wandlers ist das Ergebnis besser oder schlechter.

Wenn das Ergebnis zu schlecht ist könnt man nartürlich die Möglichkeit über den Muti-AV-Ausgang (heist der so? - jedenfals mein ich den normalen den es schon bei der PS2 gab) gehen und sich da das von der PS3 erzeugte analoge Signal an seine Boxen weiter geben - nur weis ich nicht ob das die PS3 mitmacht - also 2 Ausgänge mit Daten zu "befeuern".

3. Möglichkeit wäre die Boxen per optischen Ausgang anzuschlißen. Nen optischen Ausgang hat die PS3 aber nicht alle Boxen.


----------



## Killboy13 (17. Dezember 2009)

Naja hauptsache irgend ein Sound wird rauskommen 


Also aufjedenfall wird es per HDMI funktionieren, BILD WIRD ANKOMMEN?!
Dann die Boxen in den Grünen Eingang anschliessen - Sound wird kommen?


Ja, also muss ich bei Amazon, P2450H bestellen, HDMI Kabel - fertig. Dann kann ich ja auch meine alten Boxen benutzen? Ach nee ... dann muss ich ja immer hin und her schalten? Immer rausstecken und reinstecken?


----------



## Spaiki (17. Dezember 2009)

Killboy13 schrieb:


> Naja hauptsache irgend ein Sound wird rauskommen
> 
> 
> Also aufjedenfall wird es per HDMI funktionieren, BILD WIRD ANKOMMEN?!
> ...


 
Wenn du die PS3 per HDMI anschließt wird ein Bild ankommen. Wenn du deine Boxen an den Monitor anschließt sollte Ton kommen.

Wenn du wieder PC Sound haben willst Boxen wieder an PC.

Wenn du PC zu PS3 Sound gleichzeitig haben willst brauchst du einen Y-Stecker der aus 2 Kabeln (eins vom Monitor (PS3) eins vom PC) auf eine Buchse (Eingang bei den Boxen) legt - dann brauchst nimmer umstecken.


----------



## Killboy13 (17. Dezember 2009)

Gut gut ^^

Werde ihn mir dann wohl bestellen mit HDMI Kabel gleich dazu ^^  Wird sicher ein heftiger Unterschied zwischen Röhrenfernseher und Full HD


----------



## Devil Dante (18. Dezember 2009)

Oder du bestellst einen 2494HM der hat gleich Lautspecher integriert


----------



## Killboy13 (18. Dezember 2009)

Devil Dante schrieb:


> Oder du bestellst einen 2494HM der hat gleich Lautspecher integriert


 

Stimmt, dass habe ich ganz vergessen. Da brauch ich ja dann einfach nur HDMI anschliessen ?!

Wieviel kostet der 2494HM ? Ist der von der Qualität schlechter als der P2450H ? Vom P2450H hörrt man ja nur sehr sehr gutes .... ist der 2494HM auch so gut?


----------



## midnight (18. Dezember 2009)

Also ich würd auf die Monitorboxen pfeiffen, die klingen doch nach nichts. Solche Brüllwürfen gehören doch verboten, für mehr als Windows-Sounds sind sie nun wirklich nicht zu gebrauchen.

so far


----------



## Spaiki (18. Dezember 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Also ich würd auf die Monitorboxen pfeiffen, die klingen doch nach nichts. Solche Brüllwürfen gehören doch verboten, für mehr als Windows-Sounds sind sie nun wirklich nicht zu gebrauchen.
> 
> so far



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Wenn du auch mit sehr schlechten Sound leben kannst dann nimm einfache 0815 Boxen aus der Grabbelbox, sogar die taugen in der Regel mehr als die beim Monitor.


----------



## Killboy13 (18. Dezember 2009)

Joa. Gut ... dann P2450H und einfach HDMI Kabel + Y Stecker 3,5 mm  kommt dann auf ca. 215€  gut 10 Euro mehr ... dafür endlich Full HD mit PS3


----------



## Killboy13 (19. Dezember 2009)

Eine Frage habe ich noch zu dem Monitor.


http://picupload.org/i/336574d1411b.jpg

Hier sieht man ja alle Anschlüsse. Ist das Grüne Line-IN und das schwarze Line-Out? Weil dann könnte man ja ein Klinkenkabel vom PC in das Line In und die Boxen in das Line Out. So würde es funktionieren, dass der Sound von PC und PS3 von den Boxen kommt.


----------



## Spaiki (19. Dezember 2009)

Killboy13 schrieb:


> Eine Frage habe ich noch zu dem Monitor.
> 
> 
> http://picupload.org/i/336574d1411b.jpg
> ...


 
Meines Wissen ist der grüne Line-OUT und der schwarze optisches Digital-OUT.


----------



## Killboy13 (19. Dezember 2009)

Alles klar.


Also, wie krieg ich es hin, dass meine Boxen an TFT und PC gleichzeitig angeschlossen sind?

Damit das Signal des PCs von den Boxen "abgespielt" wird, und das Signal das per HDMI der PS3 von den Boxen abgespielt wird?


----------



## Killboy13 (24. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

also der P2450H ist angekommen. Sehr beeidruckend, am PC ist es soooo genial!!! ^^ Sieht echt wundervoll aus ... kann ich garnet beschreiben.


Doch ... das mit der PS3. Also, irgendwie funktioniert 1080p nicht - es kommen Bildstörungen, komische weiße Striche! Unter 720p funktioniert alles wunderbar! Das Menü an sich sieht total gut aus, die Kantenglättung ist perfekt, sieht alles echt gut aus. 

Doch z.B. wenn ich LittleBigPlanet spiele, geht die Kantenglättung irgendwie ganz weg .... o.O sieht naja so aus als ob AA ganz weg ist ^^ ist das normal?  Was kann ich machen das 1080p doch geht? Liegt es am Kabel? Ist ein net so tolles HDMI Kabel von Hama / jedoch 10m. Aber 720p geht gut - jedenfalls im Menu



Ich kaufe mir aufjeden Fall Montag das HDMI Kabel von Sony extra für die PS3 - soll gut sein. Aber bis Montag will ich vllt. versuchen es hinzukriegen.

Hier danke ich auch schonmal das ihr euch den Text durchgelesen habt 

Noch was zum P2450H - welche Einstellungen sind optimal, hab davon net so richtig viel Ahnung  Kann es daran liegen? 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt helfen ;


----------



## Killboy13 (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde nirgendwo irgend eine Hilfe ^^

Hatte den noch nie jemand so ein Problem?  Ich will mit der PS3 spielen ^^ Auch auf 720p sieht die Grafik net so atemberaubend aus - und 1080p geht wie gesagt garnet ...  


Soll ich mal versuchen, ein gutes HDMI Kabel vom Kumpel zu probieren, obs dann geht?


----------



## Spaiki (25. Dezember 2009)

Hm wie schon in den vergangen Posts geschrieben hab ich selbst noch keine PS3 aber was ich bisher dazu gelesen hab ist PS3 per HDMI anschließen und Spaß haben. Das es wohl Probleme mit einem VGA Wandler geben kann findet man öfter aber mit HDMI ist mir bisher noch nichts aufgefallen.

Nur mal so als Gedankengang: Werden alle Spiele in 1080p gerendert? Hatte da mal was gelesen (im spziellen zu FF XIII) das das Spiel an sich in 720p ist und nur die Rendersequenzen in 1080p. Keine Ahnung ob das Gang und gebe ist oder gar eine Fehlinfo - müsste mal einer was zu schreiben der sich auskennt.

Sonst würde ich mal in den Raum werfen: Kann man bei der PS3 noch was einstellen?


----------



## Killboy13 (25. Dezember 2009)

Ja...ist echt komisch! 

Hat jemand den Monitor? Welche Einstellungen habt ihr drin?


_______


Ich versuch mal ein neues Kabel, vom Freund.

EDIT: Ist schon komisch ... wieso geht 720p ( in einer naja schlechten kantenglättung ^^ ) aber ausgerechnet 1080p nicht . Hab bei Amazon nachgeschaut, und tatsächlich hatten Leute NUR mit 1080p Probleme! Wie bei mir, ging bei ihnen auch nur alles unter 1080p.


----------



## Killboy13 (25. Dezember 2009)

Sooo


Kabel vom Kumpel ausgeliehen - alles geht. 1080p ohne Probleme. Naja ... ^^

Also, ist es normal das die Kantenglättung komischer Weise GANZ aus ist? ^^ Sieht ja net so toll aus an den Kanten usw.....  vllt. liegt es ja auch an den Einstellungen meines Monitors ( P2450H ). Hat jemand den, und an PS3 angeschlossen, und kann mir die optimalen Einstellungen nennen?


----------



## Spaiki (25. Dezember 2009)

Killboy13 schrieb:


> Sooo
> 
> 
> Kabel vom Kumpel ausgeliehen - alles geht. 1080p ohne Probleme. Naja ... ^^
> ...


 
Hm das es am kabel liegt hätt ich nicht gedacht, ist es so lang oder wirklich nur 0815?

Mit der Kantenglätung kannst du am Monitor nichts einstellen außer die Schärfe - musst mal schaun obs dann besser wird - kann aber auch schnell "matschig" werden das Bild.


----------



## Fate T.H (25. Dezember 2009)

Spaiki schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Gedankengang: Werden alle Spiele in 1080p gerendert? Hatte da mal was gelesen (im spziellen zu FF XIII) das das Spiel an sich in 720p ist und nur die Rendersequenzen in 1080p. Keine Ahnung ob das Gang und gebe ist oder gar eine Fehlinfo - müsste mal einer was zu schreiben der sich auskennt.



Nein die Spiele auf der PS3 werden wenn überhaupt nur teilweise in 1080p gerendert z.B. GT5 in der Garage, WipEout HD teils die Strecken.
Meistens läuft es aber darauf hinaus das in max.720p gerendert wird und auf 1080p skaliert wird nachher.


----------



## Killboy13 (25. Dezember 2009)

Schärfe höher oder niedriger stellen?


Also is das normal mit der Kantenglättung, dass es so komisch ist.


----------



## Killboy13 (28. Dezember 2009)

Also ...

das ist definitiv nicht normal. War im Saturn, da war die PS3 auch an einen TFT angeschlossen. Da sah das Bild wirklich tausend mal besser aus als bei mir.


Wisst ihr, das Bild ist bei mir wirklich unscharf...es wird total ungenau, an den kanten bilden sich üble treppchen ^^ und ich habe gesehen, dass es so nicht aussehen sollte 

Im Internet finden sich ja einige Leute die das Problem haben .... aber bei niemanden wurde eine Lösung geschrieben, bzw. eine die funktioniert.

Ich glaube der Monitor tut es irgendwie runterskalieren. Ich mache morgen mal ein Bild von der Grafik  

Das komische ist ja ...im XMB Menü sieht alles wunderbar aus. Alles totalscharf!!!!!!!!

Sobald irgendein Spiel gestartet wird .... total grauenhaft - wie PS2 ^^ ich meine das vollkommen ernst! da war röhrenfernseher viel besser.

denkt ihr die HDMI Buchse meines TFTs ist kaputt?


----------



## Maschine311 (28. Dezember 2009)

Habe die PS3 gestern an dem 2450 angeschlossen und auch den grünen Klinke 3,5, wir mußten zwar 3 x starten, aber dann gings ohne Probs. geht also!


----------



## Killboy13 (28. Dezember 2009)

Und die Grafik ist gut?

Wie 3x starten?


----------



## niceboy_88 (16. Januar 2010)

Ich hab auch den P2450, die PS3 ist auf dem Weg zu mir, dürfte in 4 Tagen da sein, dann versuch ich mal mein Glück


----------

